# Newton Mayor To Challenge Sen. Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Warren Makes Announcement On Website*

 



*BOSTON -- *Newton Mayor Setti Warren is jumping into the race against Republican U.S. Sen. Scott Brown. ​

Warren made the announcement Monday in a video posted on a new campaign website. 
In the announcement the Newton Democrat conceded that while many people don't know who he is, he is about as well known to most voters as Brown was two years ago.​
Read more: Newton Mayor To Challenge Sen. Brown - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston​​


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hes brilliant.

http://www.massgop.com/docs/ICMYI_Settie_OTR3.23.11.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Hes brilliant.
> 
> http://www.massgop.com/docs/ICMYI_Settie_OTR3.23.11.pdf


The sheeple will probably elect him anyway, in homage to the big (D).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hes black and has the big (D) next to his name, so even if he was caught smoking crack with hookers or stuffing his bra with 1s and 5s hes all set. That is something I despise about Dems they cant self criticize, they just cant.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Warren's US Senate campaign in debt*

Setti Warren, the Newton mayor hoping to unseat Scott Brown in the US Senate, has begun his initial statewide campaign in debt, a sign he may be struggling to break out of a crowded Democratic field.

His first official campaign finance report, published online yesterday by the Federal Election Commission, shows that of $124,236 raised by June 30, only $54,736 remained in the bank to pay expenses.

But the campaign was also carrying a debt of $77,513, owed to a long list of consultants, putting it in the red by nearly $23,000 by the end of June.

Warren is trying to make the case that he is the best-equipped Democrat to challenge Brown, a Republican whose popularity ranks atop all state politicians in public opinion polls. Since Warren launched his campaign in May, the 40-year-old, first-term mayor has touted his credentials as a rising political figure who has worked previously as an aide to President Clinton and US Senator John F. Kerry.

Setti Warren's US Senate campaign in debt - The Boston Globe


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

How ironic, a democrat candidate 2 month's in already swimming in debt.... the apple don't fall far from the tree as they say.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *Warren Makes Announcement On Website*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There! FIFY !!!!!!!!!!!:tounge_smile:


----------

